# Paramount+ on Bolt?



## drwylde (Sep 23, 2002)

I've been a devoted TiVo user for a long time, I think my Bolt OTA is my 5th or 6th device. Anyway, I've been patiently waiting for the software to be updated with all the newer streaming services, for example Paramount+, Disney+, etc. and now I'm just getting pi$$ed. Has TiVo stopped supporting their recording devices? If not, when can I expect the newer streaming services to be released? And please don't tell me to go buy one of TiVo's new streaming only devices... I want recording of over the air AND access to streaming services. If TiVo has stopped being TiVo and now just another streamer... then I want off this sinking ship. Sincerely, Moi.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Tivo was never a viable streaming device, it's a cable or OTA recorder and it does that just fine, leave your Tivo as a DVR and choose the streamer of your pleasing, you will never see more streaming apps in a Tivo and at the moment we're all sorta amazed they're still kicking.


----------



## drwylde (Sep 23, 2002)

Thanks Brat, I was afraid of that, oh well.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

If you like the TiVo peanut, you might find a TiVo Stream 4K wouldn't be a bad addition to your TV setup. Yeah, it's not the Bolt, and does use another HDMI port on your system, but it is an OK streamer at a reasonable price.
Stream Movies, TV, Sports & More - See what's on Paramount+ | TiVo Stream 4K


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Amazon Prime has a 99 cent a month deal for two months for Paramount streaming thru Amazon Prime. I have been using it with my Bolt for the past 4 weeks. I got it mainly to watch Seal Team.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

SNJpage1 said:


> Amazon Prime has a 99 cent a month deal for two months for Paramount streaming thru Amazon Prime. I have been using it with my Bolt for the past 4 weeks. I got it mainly to watch Seal Team.


Alas, I think the 99c/mo deals ended a few days ago.

The main point stands, though, that Prime does offer a path to some additional content for TiVo owners &#8230; but would require subscription to the services via Prime, rather than direct subscription.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

And, at least with Paramount+, you can't choose a tier when subscribing through Prime, you only get the most expensive one.
Which isn't a bad thing, no commercials.


----------

